# Pentium M Flags

## timbo2k

Hi,

habe mich gerade auf die Suche nach Compilerflags für den Pentium M gemacht. Bin dabei auf folgende Interessante Seite gestoßen.

http://www.in.fh-merseburg.de/~steinm/www/flops.html

Dort ist die Leistung fast 200 MFlops höher als, wenn nur mit "-O2" optimiert wird anstatt "-O2 -mcpu=pentium3 -march=pentium4". Für den Pentium M gibt es ja (noch) kein direktes Flag. In  diversen Forenposts haben viele aber das Flag -mcpu=pentium3 gesetzt. Hat vielleicht jemand noch eine Seite mit Infos zu den "optimalen" Compilerflags für den Pentium M oder kann etwas dazu sagen wieso dort eine soo große Differenz auftaucht?

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Tim

----------

## xces

Weshalb dabei eine so große Differenz zu Tage gefördert wird, weiß ich nicht, aber zumindest weiß ich, dass die Parameter

```
-O2 -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -mcpu=pentium3 -march=pentium4
```

recht unsinnig sind. '-march' impliziert schon '-mcpu'. Somit könnte schonmal '-mcpu=pentium3' wegfallen. Desweiteren impliziert '-march=pentium4' die Flags '-mmmx' und '-msse', welche somit auch wegfallen könnten.

Die 'reduzierten' Parameter sehen dann folgendermaßen aus:

```
-O2 -mfpmath=sse -march=pentium4
```

In diversen Beiträgen in diesem Forum kann man nachlesen, dass der Pentium M noch am ehesten dem Pentium 3 ähnelt. Somit wäre wohl 

```
-O2 -mfpmath=sse -march=pentium3
```

angebracht. Es wäre interessant zu sehen, was mit diesen CFLAGS in dem Benchmark herauskommt.

----------

## Earthwings

Der Benchmark dort testet die Fließkommageschwindigkeit, man kann also nicht schließen, das eines der verwendeten Flags tatsächlich ein "schnelleres" System gibt als das andere.

Ich mache mir eigentlich keinen großen Kopf um meine CFLAGS (zumindest um den f-fancy-optimization Teil). Wenn man hier im Forum nachfragt, ob die Leute wissen, was die einzelnen flags in ihren definitiv und endgültig optimalen CLFAGS denn bedeuten, kommen meistens nur verlegene Antworten. Mir ist klar, das man mit den richtigen Einstellungen bei einigen (!) Programmen einiges an Geschwindigkeit herausholen kann, aber ich halte nichts davon, durchs Forum zu gehen und CFLAGS zu sammeln wie Schmetterlinge. Die berichteten wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeitssteigerungen sind auch immer nur subjektiv und selten durch irgendwelche Messungen belegt. Man sollte nicht vergessen, das man Programme auf diese Weise auch verlangsamen kann.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Glaube nicht alles, was Du liest. Aber such mal nach "acovea", das ist ganz interessant.

----------

## timbo2k

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Hinweise. Mich hat es halt nur verwundert, dass so große Unterschiede auftreten können. Das, dass System nun dadurch schneller ist, habe ich ja nicht behauptet. Ich war halt nur auf der Suche nach Erklärungen für diese ganzen Flags weil ich eben gerade nicht dumm abschreiben wollte und da kam mir halt die Seite in die Quere und hat mich etwas irritiert.

Bisher habe ich bei "march" immer i686 angegeben. Ist das ok oder sollte ich doch besser pentium3 angeben. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Page wo diese ganzen Flags gut beschrieben sind.

MfG,

Tim

----------

## ian!

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Glaube nicht alles, was Du liest. Aber such mal nach "acovea", das ist ganz interessant.

 

Stimmt. Das ist ganz interessant, aber scheint mir auch nicht gerade sehr realitätsnah zu sein. Vorallem hat mir acovea CFLAGS empfohlen, die das System definitiv instabil machen würden.

Am besten (ohne großartige Problem) fährt man immer noch mit recht konventionellen CFLAGS, wie auch oben schon gesagt wurde.

----------

## ian!

 *timbo2k wrote:*   

> Bisher habe ich bei "march" immer i686 angegeben. Ist das ok oder sollte ich doch besser pentium3 angeben.

 

An -march=i686 ist erstmal nichts falsch, bei diesem Prozessor. "Besser" wäre jedoch sicherlich -march=pentium3.

 *timbo2k wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Page wo diese ganzen Flags gut beschrieben sind.

 

man gcc oder http://gcc.gnu.org

----------

## LockeAverame

jupp, man gcc dürfte gut weiterhelfen, allerdings sollte man sich schon etwas im bereich C, ASM und cpuaufbau auskennen.

ich könnte dir jetzt cflags empfehlen und dir auch ziemlich genau sagen was sie machen, aber ian hat schon recht, nicht in allen fällen sorgen sie für optimale ergebnisse, meine flags sind eher auf stabilität und im durchschnitt recht optimal ausgelegt.

ok, hier mal eine empfehlung:

-O3 -march=pentium3 -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fmove-all-movables -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe

das wäre soweit für gcc 3.3 recht optimal. in manchen aber nur wenigen fällen führt das loop unrolling zu performance verlusten aber wie gesagt meist eher selten. -ffast-math is an sich noch interessant aber sollte nicht als globales flag gesetzt werden, da es viele bereiche von IEEE 754 abstellt und damit bei einigen programmen die sich darauf verlassen (eher selten der fall) zu unvorhersehbarem verhalten führen kann.

hab auch mehrere benchmarks mit den flags gemacht und mir den asm output genauer angesehen. von acovea halte ich nicht so wirklich viel, die tests sind ziemlich redundant, am besten fährt man mit knowhow und spec cpu, der leider etwas teuer is.

ok, genug gelabert ^^

cheers

----------

## b0fh

Soweit ich weiß impliziert "march=pentium3" noch nicht mmmx und msse, zumindest in gcc 3.3 (gab auch mal nen Beitrag dazu hier).

Im gcc 3.4 gibt es im übrigen auch ein Flag für penitum-m:

 *Quote:*   

> pentium-m
> 
>                Low power version of Intel Pentium3 CPU with MMX, SSE and SSE2
> 
>                instruction set support.  Used by Centrino notebooks.

 

----------

## LockeAverame

Natürlich impliziert pentium3 mmmx und msse

siehe:

gcc -march=pentium3 -Q -v -o test test.c

...

-mhard-float -mno-soft-float -mieee-fp -mfp-ret-in-387

 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mmmx -msse -mcpu=pentium3 -march=pentium3

...

man gcc hilft übrigens auch weiter, ist schon erstaunlich wieviel mist die leute teilweise in dem forum verbreiten.

----------

## st4n

-O9 is vieeel besser als -O3 :)

http://funroll-loops.org/

----------

## beejay

 *st4n wrote:*   

> -O9 is vieeel besser als -O3 
> 
> http://funroll-loops.org/

 

Wüsste nicht, was das mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun hat, aber naja...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BloodyNewbie

Ich denke, es waere allen geholfen, wenn gute benchmarktests erhaeltlich waeren, dann koennte jeder unverfaelscht seine Daten preisgeben und wie ernuechternd waere die Tatsache, dass die Unterschiede im nanobreich laegen  :Smile: 

Nein, dann doch lieber nen USE/CFLAG-Hype! Waere ja langweilig ohne  :Smile: 

----------

## martinj

Im aktuellen Linux-Magazin ist ein Test über den GCC 3.4, in dem auch ein paar verschiedene CFLAGS verglichen werden. War allerdings nen Athlon XP und kein Pentium-M.

Außerdem werden dort auch die verschiedenen GCC-Versionen in Bezug auf Compile-Zeit und Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit der Programme verglichen.

Ziemlich gut abgeschnitten hat ein einfaches -O2 -mfpmath=sse, vor Allem auch in Bezug auf Compile-Zeit.

Der Benchmark ist übrigens verfügbar unter: http://www.rocklinux-consulting.de/oss/openbench/index.html

----------

## christophd

bringen tuts wahrscheinlich 0,2%, aber das sind meine knackigen CFLAGS

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays -falign-functions=64"
```

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi leute ,

Ich wolte nur mal fragen ob es vieleicht schöne USEFLAGS oder CFLAGS für nen Intel Pentium M (Centrino) giebt die man noch nuzen könnte.

was meint ihr ?

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

Dieses und die folgenden Posts hier angehängt.

amne

----------

## dakjo

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

Alles andere ist mumpitz. Ok, frampointer waere da noch.

----------

## Raistlin

```
$>grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
```

 und dann nachschauen, welche in 

```
/usr/portage/profile/use.des
```

 vorhanden sind?

G, R.

----------

## Raistlin

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

 

naja...

 *Quote:*   

> -O3
> 
>     Optimize yet more. -O3 turns on all optimizations specified by -O2 and also turns on the -finline-functions and -frename-registers options.
> 
> 

 

wobei *Quote:*   

> -frename-registers
> 
>     Attempt to avoid false dependencies in scheduled code by making use of registers left over after register allocation. This optimization will most benefit processors with lots of registers. It can, however, make debugging impossible, since variables will no longer stay in a home register.

 

.o0(Pentium? Viele Register?)  :Rolling Eyes: 

zudem *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ok, frampointer waere da noch.

 

naja^2 *Quote:*   

> -fomit-frame-pointer
> 
> ...
> 
>    Enabled at levels -O, -O2, -O3, -Os.

 

Gruss, R.

(alle info aus GCC-3.3.5)

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

kann ich den eigentlch alle Flags bei der cpuinfo   in die useflags werfen?

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Raistlin

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> kann ich den eigentlch alle Flags bei der cpuinfo   in die useflags werfen?
> 
> MFG
> 
>      BlackBurns_Gentoo

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  können schon  :Wink:  nur sind nicht alle cpu-info-flags auch USE-flags.

gruss, r.

----------

## b3cks

Da noch GCC 3.3.*

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse2 -fforce-addr -ftracer"
```

Und dann was Raistlin gesagt hat. Einfach gucken was drin steht, mit der USE-Flag Table abgleichen und ggf. einfügen.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

okey, danke viel mals dan hat sich das erledingt 

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Inte

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

 

-march=pentium-m ist erst ab gcc-3.4.* verfügar.

Ich fahre aus Gewohnheit lieber -Os anstatt -O3.

----------

## dakjo

-Os hatte ich auch mal ne Zeit lang, bis ich dann extreme Probs vor allem mit QT anwendungen hatte. Mit O2-3(mann kann sich darueber streiten) lief dann wieder alles Problemlos.

----------

## psyqil

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> naja^2 *Quote:*   -fomit-frame-pointer
> 
> ...
> 
>    Enabled at levels -O, -O2, -O3, -Os. 

 Naja: *Quote:*   

> on machines where doing so does not interfere with debugging.

 

----------

## Raistlin

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Raistlin wrote:*   naja^2 *Quote:*   -fomit-frame-pointer
> 
> ...
> 
>    Enabled at levels -O, -O2, -O3, -Os.  Naja: *Quote:*   on machines where doing so does not interfere with debugging. 

  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe damit auf den Post von dakjo reagiert, der zu -O2/3 zusätzlich noch -fomit-frame-pointer aktivieren wollte und wollte nicht auf die Semantik dieses Flags anspielen.

Gruss, R.

----------

## toskala

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

mein pentium-m

----------

## psyqil

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> Ich habe damit auf den Post von dakjo reagiert, der zu -O2/3 zusätzlich noch -fomit-frame-pointer aktivieren wollte und wollte nicht auf die Semantik dieses Flags anspielen.

 Die Semantik (?) des Flags ist mir auch egal, aber dakjo macht das schon richtig: *Linux Reviews wrote:*   

> `-fomit-fame-pointer` makes programs faster at runtime, but makes debugging impossible. -O turns on -fomit-frame-pointer on machines where doing so does not interfere with debugging. x86 processors need the frame pointer for debugging, so -fomit-frame-pointer is not turned on by default.

 

----------

## Inte

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-183932.html

----------

## Masta Pete

Ich hab mir gerade ein neues gentoo gebacken, und hab bei den flags als -march=pentium4 angegeben. bis jetzt hab ich läuft mein nb sehr gut und ist auch schneller als mit meiner vorigen einstellung(i686).

kann durch pentium4 irgend eine instabilität auftreten oder was ähnliches?

lg

pete

----------

## Inte

 *Masta Pete wrote:*   

> ... hab bei den flags als -march=pentium4 angegeben ...
> 
> ... kann durch pentium4 irgend eine instabilität auftreten oder was ähnliches?

 

Der Pentium4 hat Befehlssätze, die der PentiumM nicht kennt. Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich meinen aus Unwissenheit mit -march=pentium4 aufgesetzt. Ein paar Wochen später bin ich auf -march=pentium3 umgestiegen, hab ein emerge -e world angeschmissen und seitdem keinen Grund zu meckern.

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-332881.html

Eigentlich würde ich die gcc-3.4.* einsetzen und alles mit -march=pentium-m übersetzen, aber ich habe keine Lust auszuprobieren, ob openoffice-ximian und ähnlich anspruchsvolle Pakete sich damit vertragen. Safety first! Ich will mit dem Rechner arbeiten und kein gcc-downgrade riskieren müssen.

Debian hat bereits auf die gcc-4.* umgestellt  :Rolling Eyes:  und ich warte seit anderthalb Jahren darauf, dass die gcc-3.4.* nicht mehr testing ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Ich weiss nicht im Detail, inwiefern sich der der Pentium M von Pentium 4 unterscheidet - aber wenn Du ein Programm fuer den Pentium 4 uebersetzt und dabei entsteht ein Maschinenbefehl, den der Pentium M nicht versteht oder anders als beim Pentium 4 vorgesehen ausfuehrt, kann dabei so ziemlich alles passieren - von seltsamen Rechenergebnissen bis hin zu Totalabstuerzen. Mit -march=pentium3 solltest Du auf der sicheren Seite sein...

----------

## amne

 *toskala wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> mein pentium-m

 

Detto (gcc 3.3.x).

PS: Danke Inte fürs raussuchen des alten Threads.

----------

## padde

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ich fahre aus Gewohnheit lieber -Os anstatt -O3.

 

Ich hätte vermutet, dass -Os gerade beim Pentium-M eher fehl am Platze ist. Schließlich hat er doch einen verhältnismäßig riesigen Cache...

Oder hab' ich da was falsch verstanden?

----------

## amne

Richtig, der Cache ist gross - aber Notebookfestplatten eher langsam, was die Ladezeit beeinflusst. Deswegen verwenden manche lieber -Os. Mir persönlich ist der ganze CFLAGS-Wahn relativ egal, hauptsache es funktioniert, und da ist -O3 etwas sicherer als -Os (IMHO, um Grundsatzdiskussionen zu vermeiden  :Wink: ).

----------

## padde

Mir is es auch egal... hab' sogar -O2 anstatt -O3 - um sicher zu gehen...

----------

## Masta Pete

ich werde heute ein emerge -e world starten mit neuen cflags . die sehen jetzt so aus:

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
```

kann man die noch etwas optimieren, aber so dass das sys dann auch noch stabil läuft?

und verträgt sich kde-3.4.1 mit dem gcc-3.4.4? sonst habe ich eigentlich nix auf dem system oben, kann es sonst noch wo zu problemen kommen?

lg

pete

edit:

ich hab jetzt noch ein bisschen auf gentoo wiki gesucht, und nun sehen die flags so aus:

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse"
```

kann das funktioniern, oder beinträchtigt das mehr das system als es nutzt?

lg

pete

----------

## padde

 *Masta Pete wrote:*   

> und verträgt sich kde-3.4.1 mit dem gcc-3.4.4? sonst habe ich eigentlich nix auf dem system oben, kann es sonst noch wo zu problemen kommen?

 

Ich verwende den gcc 3.4.4 seit er im testing tree ist (Anfang Juni), und davor auch andere 3.4er Versionen - nie auch nur ein einziges Problem. Ich verwende auch KDE.

----------

## padde

 *Masta Pete wrote:*   

> edit:
> 
> ich hab jetzt noch ein bisschen auf gentoo wiki gesucht, und nun sehen die flags so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Lies oben! Beispielsweise wirst du da sehen, dass mmx und sse schon in pentium-m enthalten sind. sse2 übrigens auch.

----------

## Anarcho

Mir ist das auch zu wild mit den ganzen Hype-CFLAGS wie 

```
-fultra-fast -flightning-speed -msse45 -mextended3dnowbouncingmonkey -funroll-everything -favoid-cpu-hole -fdouble-power -fmight-of-grayskull -fkraft-der-erde -ftruncate-numbers -ffloat-to-int -feasy-and-short-strings -fbadehose
```

 usw.

Ich benutze immer

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=xxxx -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
```

und das wars. Fertig.

Dadurch läd mein Programm vielleicht 13 Femtosekunden langsamer, aber da ich auch nur ein Durschnittsmitteleuropäer bin, merke ich diesen Unterschied nicht. Wäre ich jetzt ein Becksteinkolibri, dann würde ich mir das nochmal überlegen. (Oder eine Eintagsfliege, die hat ja auch nicht soviel Zeit und jede Sekunde ist wertvoll)

----------

## padde

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> (Oder eine Eintagsfliege, die hat ja auch nicht soviel Zeit und jede Sekunde ist wertvoll)

 

Dann hättest du ohnehin mit gentoo definitiv die falsche Distribution gewählt... :p

----------

## Anarcho

 *padde wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   (Oder eine Eintagsfliege, die hat ja auch nicht soviel Zeit und jede Sekunde ist wertvoll) 
> 
> Dann hättest du ohnehin mit gentoo definitiv die falsche Distribution gewählt... :p

 

Stimmt, dann braucht es meherere Generationen bis mal alles läuft  :Laughing: 

Aber das wichtigste CFLAG habe ich sogar vergessen

```
-fenlarge-my-penis
```

das dürfte (wie beim Autotuning) auch der Hauptgrund für diese CFLAG-Manie sein.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Aber das wichtigste CFLAG habe ich sogar vergessen
> ...

 

Das wichtigste ? Naja, also bei mir wird dieses CFLAG mit Sicherheit nicht benötigt  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## theche

hier läuft ein pentium m seit 1.5 jahren stabil mit

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops"

```

wenn ein neuerer gcc kommt, werd ich des aber umstellen.

----------

## loswillios

bei mir sieht das so aus (gcc-3.4.4):

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -ftracer -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"
```

keine probleme seit einem halben jahr. nutze auch kde 3.4.1, ooo, und was weiß ich alles noch  :Smile: 

gruss

jan

----------

## amne

Ganzes System mit -ffast-math übersetzen ist eine sehr schlechte Idee. -march und -mtune nebeneinander machen glaube ich auch überhaupt keinen Sinn, da -march -mtune beinhaltet.

----------

## loswillios

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ganzes System mit -ffast-math übersetzen ist eine sehr schlechte Idee.

 

Kannst du mir sagen warum das keine gute idee ist? Ich habe eine Stage 1/3 installation gemacht nach der Anleitung von Bob P. 

 *amne wrote:*   

>  -march und -mtune nebeneinander machen glaube ich auch überhaupt keinen Sinn, da -march -mtune beinhaltet.

 

Du hast nicht ganz recht damit, es macht schon Sinn, aber ist in meinem Fall wohl tatsächlich überflüssig. Vergleiche [1] und folgende.

gruss

jan

[1] http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2004-09/msg01461.html

----------

## psyqil

 *amne wrote:*   

> -march und -mtune nebeneinander machen glaube ich auch überhaupt keinen Sinn, da -march -mtune beinhaltet.

 Es geht das Gerücht, daß -march in manchen ebuilds gefiltert wird (frag mich nicht, in welchen...), da bliebe dann -mtune wenigstens noch übrig... *loswillios wrote:*   

> Kannst du mir sagen warum das keine gute idee ist? Ich habe eine Stage 1/3 installation gemacht nach der Anleitung von Bob P. 

 Ich glaube, dafür hat Bob P. auch einiges zu hören bekommen, die Quintessenz ist, daß man eigentlich Ergebnisse nicht schneller möchte, wenn man dann nicht mehr weiß, ob sie auch richtig sind.

----------

## schachti

 *loswillios wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *amne wrote:*   
> 
> Ganzes System mit -ffast-math übersetzen ist eine sehr schlechte Idee.
> ...

 

man gcc:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This option should never be turned on by any -O option since it can result in incorrect output for programs which depend on an exact implementation of IEEE or ISO rules/specifications for math functions.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Raistlin

psyqil, dann erklär mir doch mal, was 

```
--fomit-frame-pointer
```

 noch bringen soll, wenn 

```
-O2
```

 bereits da ist?

gruss, r.

----------

## Inte

--fomit-frame-pointer wird nur von -O aktiviert, wenn das debugging dadurch nicht unmöglich wird. D.h. meistens wird es doch nicht benutzt. Das explizite angeben, erzwingt dessen Benutzung.

 *http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/Optimize-Options.html#Optimize-Options wrote:*   

> -O also turns on -fomit-frame-pointer on machines where doing so does not interfere with debugging.

  Die Betonung liegt hier bei: "...where it does not interfere ..."

----------

## schachti

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *amne wrote:*   
> 
> -march und -mtune nebeneinander machen glaube ich auch überhaupt keinen Sinn, da -march -mtune beinhaltet. 
> ...

 

Weiß jemand, inwieweit dieses Gerücht stimmt, und welche Pakete betroffen sind? Wenn das tatsächlich der Fall ist, hat das doch sicher einen Grund...

----------

## Anarcho

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> psyqil, dann erklär mir doch mal, was 
> 
> ```
> --fomit-frame-pointer
> ```
> ...

 

-fomit-frame-pointer wird mit -O2 auf x86 Systemen nicht gesetzt, da bei denen dann debug-informationen verloren gehen. Daher muss man es bei x86 System manuell setzen.

EDIT: Mist zu langsam, das kommt davon wenn man noch was nebenbei macht. Männer können das ja nicht... :Embarassed: 

----------

## amne

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiß jemand, inwieweit dieses Gerücht stimmt, und welche Pakete betroffen sind? Wenn das tatsächlich der Fall ist, hat das doch sicher einen Grund...

 

```

# grep -r filter-flags /usr/portage/ > /scratch/fooooooooooooo

# grep march fooooooooooooo 

/usr/portage/net-firewall/ipsec-tools/ipsec-tools-0.5-r2.ebuild:        filter-flags -march=c3

/usr/portage/eclass/gnustep.eclass:             filter-flags -march=k8

/usr/portage/eclass/gnustep.eclass:             filter-flags -march=athlon64

/usr/portage/eclass/gnustep.eclass:             filter-flags -march=opteron

/usr/portage/media-libs/libvorbis/libvorbis-1.0.1-r2.ebuild:    is-flag -march=k6-3 && filter-flags -fomit-frame-pointer

/usr/portage/media-libs/libvorbis/libvorbis-1.0.1-r2.ebuild:    is-flag -march=k6-2 && filter-flags -fomit-frame-pointer

/usr/portage/media-libs/libvorbis/libvorbis-1.0.1-r2.ebuild:    is-flag -march=k6 && filter-flags -fomit-frame-pointer

/usr/portage/media-libs/libvorbis/libvorbis-1.0.1-r2.ebuild:    filter-flags -march=pentium?

/usr/portage/media-libs/libvorbis/libvorbis-1.0.1-r2.ebuild:            is-flag -march=k6* && filter-flags -ftracer

/usr/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4.ebuild:           is_arch_allowed "${setting}" || filter-flags -march="${setting}"

/usr/portage/dev-lang/squeak/squeak-3.6_p3.ebuild:      filter-flags "-fPIC" "-maltivec" "-mabi=altivec" "-fstack-protector" "-pipe" "-g" "-mtune" "-march" "-mcpu" "-O" "-O1" "-O2" "-Os" "-O3" "-freorder-blocks" "-fprefetch-loop-array" "-fforce-addr"

/usr/portage/dev-libs/libffi/libffi-3.3.5.ebuild:               [ ! -z "${setting}" ] && filter-flags -march="${setting}"

/usr/portage/dev-libs/libffi/libffi-3.3.5.ebuild:       filter-flags -march=k8

/usr/portage/dev-libs/libffi/libffi-3.3.5.ebuild:       filter-flags -march=athlon64

/usr/portage/dev-libs/libffi/libffi-3.3.5.ebuild:       filter-flags -march=opteron

/usr/portage/app-editors/emacs/emacs-21.4-r1.ebuild:    filter-flags "-march=*"

/usr/portage/media-sound/lame/lame-3.96.1.ebuild:       is-flag "-march=k6-3" && filter-flags "-fomit-frame-pointer"

/usr/portage/media-sound/lame/lame-3.96.1.ebuild:       is-flag "-march=k6-2" && filter-flags "-fomit-frame-pointer"

/usr/portage/media-sound/lame/lame-3.96.1.ebuild:       is-flag "-march=k6" && filter-flags "-fomit-frame-pointer"

/usr/portage/app-pda/iripdb/iripdb-0.1.3b.ebuild:               filter-flags -march=k8

/usr/portage/app-pda/iripdb/iripdb-0.1.3b.ebuild:               filter-flags -march=athlon64

/usr/portage/app-pda/iripdb/iripdb-0.1.3b.ebuild:               filter-flags -march=opteron

/usr/portage/media-tv/mythtv/mythtv-0.18.1-r1.ebuild:   filter-flags "-march=*" "-mtune=*" "-mcpu=*"

/usr/portage/media-tv/mythtv/mythtv-0.18.1-r2.ebuild:   filter-flags "-march=*" "-mtune=*" "-mcpu=*"

# grep mtune fooooooooooooo 

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:                   x86)   filter-flags '-mtune=*';;

/usr/portage/eclass/toolchain.eclass:                   amd64) filter-flags '-mtune=*'

/usr/portage/media-libs/libvorbis/libvorbis-1.1.0.ebuild:               is-flag -mtune=k6* && filter-flags -ftracer

/usr/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4.ebuild:   [ ! -z "${setting}" ] && filter-flags -mtune="${setting}"

/usr/portage/dev-lang/squeak/squeak-3.6_p3.ebuild:      filter-flags "-fPIC" "-maltivec" "-mabi=altivec" "-fstack-protector" "-pipe" "-g" "-mtune" "-march" "-mcpu" "-O" "-O1" "-O2" "-Os" "-O3" "-freorder-blocks" "-fprefetch-loop-array" "-fforce-addr"

/usr/portage/dev-libs/libffi/libffi-3.3.5.ebuild:       [ ! -z "${setting}" ] && filter-flags -mtune="${setting}"

/usr/portage/media-tv/mythtv/mythtv-0.18.1-r2.ebuild:   filter-flags "-march=*" "-mtune=*" "-mcpu=*"

```

Um die Lesbarkeit zu erhöhen habe ich doppelte Einträge von verschiedenen Ebuildversionen herausgekürzt. Wie man sieht wird fast nichts gefiltert, wenn doch meist beides.

----------

## psyqil

w00t for amne! Ist das auch mal geklärt!  :Very Happy: 

Raistlin: Siehe Antworten von Inte und Anarcho. Alles klar jetzt? Grüße an Caramon übrigens!  :Smile: 

----------

## Masta Pete

Als ich kdewebdev emergen wollte, hab ich eine fehlermeldung bekommen, das ich -D FORCE_DEBUGGER zu den CFLAGS hinzufügen soll. in der gcc hilfe hab ich aber nix dazu gefunden. weis jemand was das bewirkt bzw wie sich das aufs komplette system auswirkt, wenn ich es in die make.conf eintrage?

lg

pete

----------

## Anarcho

 *Masta Pete wrote:*   

> Als ich kdewebdev emergen wollte, hab ich eine fehlermeldung bekommen, das ich -D FORCE_DEBUGGER zu den CFLAGS hinzufügen soll. in der gcc hilfe hab ich aber nix dazu gefunden. weis jemand was das bewirkt bzw wie sich das aufs komplette system auswirkt, wenn ich es in die make.conf eintrage?
> 
> lg
> 
> pete

 

Wie wäre es mit der Suche?

Z.b. hier (englisch): https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-357512-highlight-forcedebugger.html

----------

## Raistlin

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Raistlin: Siehe Antworten von Inte und Anarcho. Alles klar jetzt? Grüße an Caramon übrigens! 

 

Ja, danke - mir war nicht bewusst, dass es auf der x86-Architektur mit etwas in Konflikt steht.  :Smile: 

Die Grüsse werde ich ausrichten - er ist gerade am Trainieren  :Wink: 

Gruss, R.

----------

